# Problem with riverhawk



## kerrrya (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi,
This is a new 2006 B-60 that I purchased in August of 2006.
It has been in the water 10-15 times for two hours each time. It is always stored out of the water and covered. It has never had a motor except a trolling motor and nothing else has been attached.

Today I went to put a transducer on it and with a 1/16 inch drill bit I pre-drilled the first hole. Water poured out! Not a bunch, but I was still surprised. I stopped and left it alone. 

Should this be happening?


Thanks,
Kerry


----------



## CAL (Jul 7, 2007)

I presume you are talking about the transom.No I would not be happy with water between the fiberglass and the transom.To me it spells out early premature failure to say the least!Might get someone drowned too that wasn't prepared for such a failure down the road.

Not trying to put your boat down but only trying to inform you of my findings!Bought a Gheenoe 15' last year.Before purchase,I looked at the river hawk also especially since my soninlaw had just gotten one.Upon my investigation,I find that many of the boat dealers quit handling the Riverhawk because of the poor quality of workmanship in their product.Seems the owner had cut back on the thickness of the glass to increase profits with catastrophic results.My son-in-law has had to repair his transom also as it leaked into the boat.Again,not trying to put your purchase down but trying to inform.Good luck with whatever it takes to make you happy with your boat and make your boat safe!


----------



## kerrrya (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks for the info! I was pretty sure that is the answer I would get. Poor quality!  So, since its  still under warrenty what should I ask to happen?

Thanks,
Kerry


----------



## huntnnut (Jul 7, 2007)

I'd suggest asking for your money back first, then a replacement if that fails.  If both those fail, then a solid repair would be in order.


----------



## CAL (Jul 7, 2007)

What huntnnut said is what I would try to dne dealer said the factory wouldn't even respond to some request.Might better think about a lawyer!According to how your warranty reads!Whatever,I wish you good luck with it and hope you get something to help.Nothing worst to me than a poor purchase and then left in the cold.


----------



## kerrrya (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks for your responses.  I will give the  factory time to respond.  I do want my money back.  If they ignore me, it won't be pretty!

If anybody else has been dumped, I would love to hear about it.

The internet is a mighty sword!

Kerry


----------



## Crabapple Cove (Jul 7, 2007)

*River Hawk boat*

RH boats made @ Winder, Ga., phone 770-725-7720. Paul Stevenson is V.P. of operations. Good luck, Crabapple Cove.


----------



## kerrrya (Jul 13, 2007)

Good Evening,

I took my riverhawk over to Georgia today to the Riverhawk factory to have them take a look at it.  I came home with a new boat. Hows that for service!.  The new owner is really standing behind his product. I am very impressed with this new boat-so much better then the older version.  I can't wait to get it in the water tomorrow. Great service and a great product. Thanks for everyones help!

Kerrya


----------



## CAL (Jul 13, 2007)

Ya just can't beat that kind of service.Glad to hear things are going your way.Good luck and good fishing!


----------



## Kdog (Jul 13, 2007)

All I have heard is good, with this one exception, and it sounds like they took care of it.  They stand behind their product 100%.

Kdog


----------



## fishdog (Jul 22, 2007)

*I have had good luck with them*

They fixed my transom for $50 (ten year old boat). Riverhawk is a good boat but they will have problems like anything else. I fish from mine two to three times a week. The problem I have is the long ride to the coast and the weight of a four stroke bouncing down the road. I am going to be selling mine this year and getting a larger boat. I would buy one again.


----------



## Dub (Jul 28, 2007)

That says it all right there!!!!!!!


----------

